# Preposiciones



## Alundra

Hola holita otra vez,  

Aunque venía dispuesta a crear un hilo sobre las preposiciones, pensando que más de uno quedaría sorprendido, resulta que la sorprendida soy yo. 

Resulta que ayer me dice mi hijo que le pregunte las preposiciones para el exámen, y cuando empieza, me quedo de una pieza, porque resulta que después de tenerlas aprendidas de memoria  (yo) durante muchos años, ya no son las mismas que estudié.

No solo me han quitado "cabe" y "so", sino que me han incluido "durante" y "mediante", que yo nunca las había recitado entre las preposiciones. 

Ya sé, ya sé... seguro que más de uno pensará..."hace mucho que te las aprendiste tú".....  

Pues sí... hace mucho... y antes de empezar este hilo, pensando que las habrían cambiado recientemente me he dado una vuelta por la red (entre otras cosas, porque en la relación del libro, "durante" y "mediante" aparecían al final de la lista y no intercaladas por orden alfabético) y he visto que en la mayoría de los sitios figuran como mi hijo lo tiene en el libro, (incluso en algunas páginas eliminaban "bajo" también)

¿Alguien sabe cuando se reformaron las preposiciones? ¿Fue hace muchos años? 

Y ¿Alguien sabe la relación correcta? Porque en cada página las encuentro diferentes... En unas aparecen "cabe" y "bajo", en otras sólo "cabe" o sólo "bajo", en otras eliminan "sin" también... Y ya me hice un lío.... 

En realidad no sé si tiene tanta importancia, pero ya que me chocó, quería saber vuestra opinión.

Y sí..... ahora yo también me siento como de cien (o doscientos) años....

Alundra.


----------



## lazarus1907

Alundra said:
			
		

> No solo me han quitado "cabe" y "so", sino que me han incluido "durante" y "mediante", que yo nunca las había recitado entre las preposiciones.


 Yo me aprendí: *a, ante, **bajo**,  **cabe, **con, contra, de, desde, en, entre, hacia, hasta, para, por, según, sin, so, sobre y tras.*

Cabe y so se consideran hoy día arcaismos. Se han incluido *durante*, *mediante*, *pro* y *vía*.

Mira este enlace:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=8837


			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> ¿Alguien sabe cuando se reformaron las preposiciones? ¿Fue hace muchos años?


Durante y mediante aparecen ya como preposiciones en la edición del 2001.


----------



## jester.

Hola Alundra 

Preposiciones, generalmente, son palabras que expresan relaciones entre cosas, personas y circunstancias. Son relaciones espaciales, temporales, causales y muchas más.
Las preposiciones siempre van antes del sustantivo al que se refieren. Por eso tienen el nombre preposiciones.

Durante y mediante son preposiciones, tanto como cabe y so (pero mi diccionario reconoce cabe como palabra anticuada...).
Durante expresa una relación temporal, mediante es modal.
Por eso son preposiciones.

Mira esta frase:

Leo un libro durante la cena.

Durante describe la relación entre la acción leer y la acción cenar.

Si pones después de en vez de durante, la relación cambiará.


Quizá ya sabías todo eso, pero así entenderás que todas las palabras que describen una relación entre dos cosas/personas/acciones son preposiciones (casi siempre).

No sé de qué lista has hablado, pero creo que una lista de todas las preposiciones sería bastante larga...


A propósito: sin es una preposición también.

Si no estás segura si una palabra es una preposición o algo diferente, puedes averiguar esto en un diccionario.


Espero haberte ayudado.
Un saludo,

j3st3r


----------



## jester.

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Durante y mediante aparecen ya como preposiciones en la edición del 2001.



¿No eran preposiciones antes de 2001?


----------



## Alundra

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Yo me aprendí: a, ante, cabe, con, contra, de, desde, en, entre, hacia, hasta, para, por, según, sin, so, sobre y tras.
> 
> Cabe y so se consideran hoy día arcaismos. Se han incluido *durante*, *mediante*, *pro* y *vía*.


 
Entonces te aprendiste las mismas que yo, ejjejeje...

Gracias Lazarus

Alundra.


----------



## Alundra

j3st3r said:
			
		

> ¿No eran preposiciones antes de 2001?


 
Gracias j3, yo me las aprendí de pequeña (ya ha llovido desde entonces, ejejjeej)

Lazarus se refiere a una reforma...en la que han variado algunas de las preposiciones, la lista antigua es la que Lazarus enumera en su mensaje.

Muchas gracias,  

Alundra.


----------



## jester.

¿Pues en España los profesores os dicen "Las palabras a antes, bajo, y blablá son preposiciones"?

Interesante. En Alemania eso no se aprende así. Oso decir que la mayoría de la gente alemana no sabe qué es una preposición.

Además creo que una lista completa de todas las preposiciones (tanto en alemán como en español u otra lengua que tiene preposiciones) sería más larga que la de Lazarus.


----------



## lazarus1907

j3st3r said:
			
		

> ¿No eran preposiciones antes de 2001?


 Las preposiciones que puse arriba son las que nos enseñaron e hicieron memorizar en la escuela, a mí al menos alrededor de 1978. Por si os interesa, he estado indagando, y la edición de 1984 del DRAE define "mediante" como un adverbio, pero ese mismo año decide incluirlo en un suplemento como preposición, y así se ha recogido desde entonces. "Durante" no aparece como preposición hasta 1992.

En alemán la lista de preposiciones es gigantesca (lo sé porque la vi en un libro), pero en español es más reducida de lo que te imaginas. A menos, claro está, que consideres preposiciones palabras que nuestra gramática no.


----------



## Alundra

j3st3r said:
			
		

> ¿Pues en España los profesores os dicen "Las palabras a antes, bajo, y blablá son preposiciones"?


 
Si has leído mi primer mensaje, habrás observado lo que explico de mi hijo.

Tiene diez años, y se está aprendiendo de memoria esta lista de la que estamos hablando. Aproximadamente a la misma edad pero hace unos 30 años, yo me aprendí la misma lista, pero sin reformar....  Quizá cuando pasen otros treinta años, mi hijo tenga que volver a estudiarsela, ejjejeje...

(Si aún voy a tener que darle las gracias a mis hijos, si no fuera por ellos, aún estaría sumida en la gramática de hace 30 años.... algo bueno tenia que tener ¿no? juassssss.... )

Alundra.


----------



## jester.

@lazarus: Pero hay, también en español, algo como "expresiones adverbiales" (no sé si existe esetérmino) como por ejemplo "a través de" que es de hecho una preposición compuesta de varias palabras.
Sin ésas la lista es corta, por supuesto.

Un saludo,

j3st3r


----------



## Pumpkin72

Yo las aprendí en los primeros 80, terminando con: tras, _mediante, durante, excepto_.

Así que tienen solera ya  _Pro_ y _vía_ son totalmente nuevas para mí...


----------



## lazarus1907

j3st3r said:
			
		

> @lazarus: Pero hay, también en español, algo como "expresiones preposicionales" (no sé si existe ese término) como por ejemplo "a través de" que es de hecho una preposición compuesta de varias palabras.
> Sin ésas la lista es corta, por supuesto.


El término es locución preposicional, es decir, un grupo fijo y determinado de palabras que funcionan sintácticamente como las preposiciones. También hay algunas palabras, que en ciertos contextos muy concretos, pueden funcionar como preposiciones también, pero las que he listado son las que se aprenden en libros de gramática como tales.

Saludos.


----------



## jester.

Gracias.

Confundí "adverbial" y "preposicional"


----------



## Alundra

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Yo las aprendí en los primeros 80, terminando con: tras, _mediante, durante, excepto_.
> 
> Así que tienen solera ya  _Pro_ y _vía_ son totalmente nuevas para mí...


 
¿Y por qué a mi hijo no le añaden en la lista esas dos? O sea, "pro" y "vía".... Esas no se las tiene que aprender de memoria... 

Su lista es:

A, ante, bajo, con, contra, de, desde, en, entre, hacia, hasta, para, por, según, sin, sobre, tras. Durante y mediante. 

(Cosa que no entiendo, porqué no se las incluyen éstas dos últimas intercaladas.... Se supone que él debe aprendérselas por primera vez, quizás le sería más fácil si "durante" y "mediante" se las ponen en su sitio correspondiente ¿No? (Esto es más una pregunta retórica, ejejej  )

Alundra.


----------



## Jellby

A mí me parece que eliminar de la lista de preposiciones "cabe" y "so" es un poco arriesgado. Es cierto que apenas se usan y que pueden dar lugar a confusión ("esto no me cabe" y "¡qué haces, so burro!" no son preposiciones), pero todavía aparecen en algunos textos antiguos y no tan antiguos, y "so" todavía se usa en "so pena de...".

Ahora bien, lo de incluir "mediante" y "durante"... bueno, puede pasar, pero a mí me gusta considerar que siguen siendo participios activos que originalmente funcionaban como adjetivos


----------



## Pumpkin72

Alundra said:
			
		

> ¿Y por qué a mi hijo no le añaden en la lista esas dos? O sea, "pro" y "vía".... Esas no se las tiene que aprender de memoria...


_Los métodos de enseñanza de los libros de texto son insondables..._

También le falta "excepto"


----------



## lazarus1907

Alundra said:
			
		

> ¿Y por qué a mi hijo no le añaden en la lista esas dos? O sea, "pro" y "vía".... Esas no se las tiene que aprender de memoria...


Mis libros de gramática más modernos tan sólo advierten que "cabe" y "so" se consideran arcaicas hoy día (no que dejen de ser preposiciones o no existan), y que "durante" y "mediante" se han incluido en el grupo. Recomiendan la inclusión de pro y vía, pero no todos lo consideran oficial.

La preposición so se considera como parte de ciertas locuciones preposicionales, como "so pena de".


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Yo aprendí las mismitas que tu, Alundra 
Pero... me las aprendí cual cancion, con ritmo y todo  y saben... nunca me había percatado del tal so... creo que nunca lo he usado, pero cabe... esa sí la uso... ¿quién decidió no agregarla más?


----------



## Maruja14

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Yo aprendí las mismitas que tu, Alundra
> Pero... me las aprendí cual cancion, con ritmo y todo  y saben... nunca me había percatado del tal so... creo que nunca lo he usado, pero cabe... esa sí la uso... ¿quién decidió no agregarla más?


 
Pues la verdad es que yo no sé cómo utilizarla  

"So", sin embargo, siempre la he visto unida a "pena" y no la veo tan rara como "cabe":

So pena de que no venga...

También es rara, desde luego...


----------



## Gévy

Y cuando digo "¡So tonto!", ¿de qué va este _so_?, ¿qué es gramaticalmente hablando?


----------



## Rayines

Gévy said:
			
		

> Y cuando digo "¡So tonto!", ¿de qué va este _so_?, ¿qué es gramaticalmente hablando?


Parece que la RAE la considera adverbio:
*so *(Contracc. de_ seó_).
*1.* adv. U. para potenciar las cualidades del adjetivo o del nombre a que antecede.

(Yo también las aprendí todas de corrido: aantebajocabeconcontradedesdeenentrehaciahastaparaporsegúnsinsosobretras, y ¡ahí respiraba!


----------



## Gévy

Gracias, Rayines.

Aprender las preposiciones así era peor que correr una maratón... ¿Una forma para el profe de obtener luego silencio general en su clase?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Ahora que lo pienso...
cuando mi madre quiere burlarse simpáticamente de mi me dice
¡So tonto! 
Ni idea que tenía algún sentido jajaja


----------



## Maruja14

Rayines said:
			
		

> Parece que la RAE la considera adverbio:
> *so *(Contracc. de_ seó_).
> *1.* adv. U. para potenciar las cualidades del adjetivo o del nombre a que antecede.
> 
> (Yo también las aprendí todas de corrido: aantebajocabeconcontradedesdeenentrehaciahastaparaporsegúnsinsosobretras, y ¡ahí respiraba!


 
¿A que decíamos "..sinsonsobretras" ? Era más musical. No sabíamos dónde terminaba una preposición y empezaba la siguiente.


----------



## Servando

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Ahora que lo pienso...
> cuando mi madre quiere burlarse simpáticamente de mi me dice
> ¡So tonto!
> Ni idea que tenía algún sentido jajaja


 
Esta otra expresión, también la escuche de niño... ¡So penco!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> ¿A que decíamos "..sinsonsobretras" ? Era más musical. No sabíamos dónde terminaba una preposición y empezaba la siguiente.


¡Exacto!
Por eso nunca me dí cuenta de que "so" fuera otra preposición


----------



## Maruja14

Servando said:
			
		

> Esta otra expresión, también la escuche de niño... ¡So penco!


 
¿Vendrá de ahí: "¡Zopenco!" ?


----------



## Servando

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> ¿Vendrá de ahí: "¡Zopenco!" ?


 
Posiblemente, o tal vez, para las personas que la utilizaban era como un juego de palabras ocultas , tratando de utilizar una expresión que fonéticamente (en América) podía escucharse como !zopenco¡ y te decián !so penco¡ para decirte "eres tan bruto como un caballo flaco".


----------



## Pumpkin72

Maruja14 said:
			
		

> ¿Vendrá de ahí: "¡Zopenco!" ?


El DRAE dice que viene de "zopo", palabra desconocida para mí hasta hace diez segundos:

*zopo, pa.*
	1. adj. Dicho de una mano o de un pie: Torcido o contrahecho.
	2. adj. Dicho de una persona: Que tiene torcidos o contrahechos los pies o las manos.


----------



## BETOREYES

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Yo aprendí las mismitas que tu, Alundra
> Pero... me las aprendí cual cancion, con ritmo y todo  y saben... nunca me había percatado del tal so... creo que nunca lo he usado, pero cabe... esa sí la uso... ¿quién decidió no agregarla más?



¿Podrías escribir una frase con la preposición cabe?
Porque yo nunca la he usado.


----------



## Jellby

"Cabe", como preposición, significa "junto a" y el DRAE dice que está en desuso. El ejemplo que a mí me ponían era del Lazarillo de Tormes:

"Usaba poner *cabe* sí un jarrillo de vino cuando comíamos"

Pero "cabe" también significa otras cosas, sobre todo como presente del verbo "caber", a veces como introducción de una frase: "Cabe señalar que..." ahí no es preposición ni tiene nada que ver.

"So", como preposición, significa "bajo" y el DRAE no dice que esté en desuso. Aparece principalmente en expresiones como "so pena de...", "so pretexto de...", que son equivalentes a "bajo pena de...", "bajo pretexto de...". No creo que se use nunca para decir "pasa bien el aspirador so la cama".


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Acepto que estaba un poco  mucho confundido 
Gracias por la explicación, Jellby.
Saludos
Tigger


----------

